

Show HN: Drinkups (my first iPhone app) - zachwill
http://trydrinkups.com

======
odddogmedia
Congrats on your first iPhone app! It's designed very nicely. Some feedback on
the website, if you don't mind:

1) The profile image of the iPhone is a bit unnecessary. It takes away from
the app you're trying to showcase. The skewed view of the app interface just
looks... off.

2) What's a drinkup? Perhaps some explanation would help. To me, it sounds
freakin awesome. But maybe it's only for a secret society which I don't belong
to... ?

